
The price of doing a postdoc - slizard
http://www.sciencemag.org/careers/2017/01/price-doing-postdoc?utm_source=sciencemagazine&utm_medium=facebook-text&utm_campaign=postdocprice-10365
======
slizard
Note that this is biomedicine. I doubt many other fields will show wildly
different trends, but some will likely have less grim trends (e.g. engineering
sciences, computing).

